# pics of new Building train/shop



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

I helped a builder friend build this last fall . It is 22x30 with 5/12 pitch roof which gives me storage space in attic. It still is not ready inside yet. The back of inside will have HO & O and Large scale layouts for Grandkids and Me. The front will have my wood working tools. I am waiting for warmer weather so electrical contractor can run power out to it. I have wired the inside already. Pardon the mess inside. here are pics of outside and inside.


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

more pics


----------



## DualRailTrail (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice job! what i could do with a building just for trains...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Hap.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Mines still 1/2 garage, 1/4 wifes studio, 1/8 doghouse and only 1/8 trainroom, Hmm..have to work on that ratio a bit


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, you just need to raise the roof. Put a second level up there all for the trains. 

Randy


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, 

Maybe you should just let well enough alone while you are still on equal status with the dog. " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wink.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> hehe! 

BTW Very nice structures for both of you Hap & Vic.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Time to kick every one out and get on with the train building. Dog house easy to build. later RJD


----------

